# What kind of dove/pigeon make the best pet?



## BlackxLilies (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all!
After several years of being bird-less I finally think I'm ready to get pet birds again. I'm thinking about a pair of doves or pigeons because I live in an apartment complex with thin walls and don't want screaming parrots upsetting my neighbors. This would be the cage I'd be getting: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=A1KKNI1QDASESA

My main concern is noise levels as I don't want problems with my neighbors. I'd also like a pet that enjoys or at least tolerates interactions with humans but doesn't need tons of attention because sometimes I'm gone as much as 10-12 hours a day for work. I'm partial to ringnecked doves as my grandmother always had aviaries full of them when I was a child, but I'm a little worries about the cooing. Any suggestions?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sometimes pigeons are quite vocal esp males. My cock coos most of the times but if the area is closed, it won't go out to disturb the neighbors. They don't have screaming noises also. 
There are some breeds who are more human friendly like king pigeons, so I would personally look for that. 
You can choose from a variety of pigeons though. I myself prefer pigeons over doves because I keep them and love them a lot. 
Others will give you more ideas.
If you keep them indoor in cage, they will need to be out of cage for exercise and flying etc even within room but they need to be out. I myself keep them indoor and do the same for getting them active through flying and exercising within my room.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

The indoor cage is similar to the two cages we have for our pigeons. Hope you find a great pair of birds!


----------



## myarmcanfly (Nov 30, 2015)

My personal experience so far is that pigeons will be quieter than doves, although either one can make a racket when they get in the mood to coo. We have a ringneck (Charlemagne), and he's constantly bowing, cooing, and laughing as he hops around the cage. He's only quiet when he's out for his daily fly time, and that's probably because he spends that whole time preening and napping. By contrast, the pigeons we're starting to foster are very polite and quiet. I would probably look for pigeons if noise is a major concern for you.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

BlackxLilies said:


> Hi all!
> After several years of being bird-less I finally think I'm ready to get pet birds again. I'm thinking about a pair of doves or pigeons because I live in an apartment complex with thin walls and don't want screaming parrots upsetting my neighbors. This would be the cage I'd be getting: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=A1KKNI1QDASESA
> 
> My main concern is noise levels as I don't want problems with my neighbors. I'd also like a pet that enjoys or at least tolerates interactions with humans but doesn't need tons of attention because sometimes I'm gone as much as 10-12 hours a day for work. I'm partial to ringnecked doves as my grandmother always had aviaries full of them when I was a child, but I'm a little worries about the cooing. Any suggestions?


IMO, Pigeons are robust and active, they are really happier in an aviary where they can get sunshine and fresh air and be in a flock, example a pigeon loft. Think poultry.
Ring neck doves are nice for an apartment, but if you are worried about noise the male can be quite loud with the cooing. They even start at the break of dawn. Hens will be quiter but they still can coo and laugh when moving around. Doves and pigeons are not as needy as parrots which can be like small children. Doves and pigeons like their own and can be flighty and territorial. 

IMO I think a canary hen or parakeet may work in an apartment that needs low noise levels. Personally if you work 10 to 12, a rodent that can be held at evening/night and sleeps in the day or a reptile that does not care would be better for someone who works that long. That is if one has to have a pet at all.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

BlackxLilies: If you work all day and would have to leave your birds confined in a cage a lot of the time, going with smaller (sized birds) is better. And the same is true for the "mess factor" - smaller birds will be somewhat less messy than larger ones.

So, I'd suggest Ringneck Doves over Pigeons, and Diamond Doves over Ringnecks. But what ever kind of pigeon/dove you get, they might be happier with the wire grate removed from that cage (which slides right out), because they will like to walk on the floor of the cage. And you'd need at least 2 birds, so they'd have company, if you are out of the house a lot. And keep in mind, if they breed, I know male Ringnecks and Diamond Doves (at least) usually do not tolerate their own babies in the cage very long, after they grow up to adult size.

I have a number of those cages (that you are thinking of ordering) for my birds. They are nice big cages but you need to vacuum a lot around them because there is nothing on the sides to prevent seeds and feathers from coming out. So put the cage in a place where you can easily move it for vacuuming. Also of course, the more birds or the larger the birds, the more often you will need to change the newspaper on the bottom. And you probably should buy an air cleaner (with HEPA filter) for the room you keep the birds in, since birds make dust, which is not so healthy for you to breathe in a confined space.

As Whypigeon suggests, you might even want to consider another type of bird, that will be quieter and need less interaction. Finches come to mind. Also, Bourke Parakeets are friendly and pretty quiet. If you get hand-raised ones, they will be pretty tame. They are the size of regular parakeets (Budgies) but less noisy and less "needy", especially if you have more than one. But I think you could also get away with a couple regular parakeets (Budgies) in an apartment (in terms of noise) and they would love a big cage like that.

Here is my Bourke Parakeet "Twitter":


I have a regular Budgie too (the Bourke and Budgie live in separate cages but are OK together outside the cage):


I have 3 Ringneck Doves as well - but they live out in my sunroom, where I can handle their mess a little better!


They have cages like the one you are thinking of buying but they are loose in the sunroom most of the time.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I have two indoor pet pigeons but both were rescues, so I can't speak to what breed would be best for your circumstance. I can say that my two pigeons, one male one female, are talkative, but not screamers like parrots, but they come out for play time around the house every day. I use bird diapers that are very easy to put on and can last for hours before you have to change them. They are made for pigeons. I got them at avianfashions.com I tell you this because if you want to have them in the house the need a lot of play time and some people don't like the mess. I have white carpet so that was my concern. A lot of people use these and change them frequently instead of caging. I can't recommend that one way or the other, just giving you a bit of information that you can do with what you will. I hope you find a wonderful pair (you will need a pair) and enjoy a happy relationship. Pigeons/doves make wonderful companions/pets.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just wanted to add: if you decide to go with something small, Diamond Doves can become tame and friendly with time. And they will even bond with you - you just have to be patient and gentle.

I had this Diamond Dove (a male) for 15 years. I got him as a juvenile and he tamed himself. I let him exercise in my apartment and he just flew over to me and started hanging out on my arm or shoulder when I watched TV. He had several "wives" and many babies but he was kind of rough on the females and wanted to bread constantly - so I ended up selling his "wives" with his babies, so he couldn't harass them anymore. This was back in the 1980s - 1990s. Hence, the lousy photo!


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Lefty07: love your set up. How wonderful that you have a sunroom and multiple birds.
Ring neck doves make sense, but to your point, what about a green cheek conure?
In any case, I have 4 pigeons in an outdoor aviary: two couples. Three are homing pigeons and one is an Indian fantail. The fantail is the tamest and if he was so happy with his homer wife, I'd bring him inside. He's the friendliest.


----------

